# My New Donk Project



## Jim Guerin (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi All,

Monday evening, I read an ad in the paper about a mother donk and her baby, for $350. I called and was told by the lady, Gladys, that due to her health, she could no longer take care of them. That the baby, a jennet, is six months old, and never been handled. I forgot to ask how old the mother donk is. She is a standard.

I went to see them. Karen, a friend of Gladys, was there to show the donks. She would not go into the field, saying she was afraid of the older donk, Rosita, that she might kick. I went in the field, with her saying I was ' very brave.' Both donks took off and stopped some distance away. Karen went in the barn and called them in for some grain. I went in and after a few minutes, was able to catch Rosita by the halter -- that she could have had on since last spring. Rosita didn't really resist very much. She didn't like her ears touched, like a donk should




, what are their ears for, if not fondling? After a few minutes, I opened the gate, and went in with her and Daisy May, the baby. I told Karen to watch the door, and that she could drag my body out I got Rosita's halter again, and rubbed on her neck and talked to her for a while. I slowly ran my hand down her shoulder to her leg. When I got her foot to lift it, she started to kneel down. Then she moved to the side to hold me against the wall. After a bit, she moved just a bit away and within a few minutes, I was able to hold her foot up. I did the same thing with the other front foot. My arms weren't long enough to go for a hind foot. I could not believe the condition of her feet. I asked Karen when the last time their feet were trimmed. ' Oh, probably last spring.' When asked how long Gladys has had the donks, she said she got them ' last spring.' So, their feet have not been trimmed for almost a YEAR!!

The only time I got to touch Daisy, was long enough for her to feel the hair on her tail head move from me touching her, and she was gone. Being only six months old, her feet aren't to bad. There is another donk there, Charley. He is now a gelding, and was / is the dad to Daisy. He has been gelded with in the past six months. So, there is a small possibility Rosita is rebred. Time will tell. They are separated, but don't know if it was soon enough. Karen had said that Charley had tried to breed Rosita after Daisy was born. Charley's feet were very bad also.

I told Karen I would have to give this some more thought. She said that I might be able to make an offer, that maybe Gladys would consider it. I had let Karen know in no uncertain terms just how I felt about the condition of their feet. I told her I would give Gladys $275 for both donks.

I hadn't gotten turned around in the drive to go out, when Karen came running out of the house waving. Gladys took the offer.

Rosita is supposedly broke to ride. I think I am a bit to heavy for her, so she wont have to worry about that I would guess she is about 48 to 50 inches tall. I know she is taller than my girl, Bonnie. I didn't take any pics, cuz I didn't expect my offer to be accepted but will when I get them home. Both are actually nice looking girls I will bring them home later this week.

This could be interesting

Jim Guerin

Yelm, WA


----------



## mountain_waif (Mar 10, 2004)

....


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 10, 2004)

Jim, I am so glad that they accepted your offer!



Now at least these girls will be with someone who will take proper care and love them.



Any chance of getting Charlie too? ..(well, I can at least hope..hahah) Cant wait to see pics of your new arrivals.They really are 2 lucky girls to have found you! mountain_waif, you are so right..if animals COULD talk ..boy, I would HATE to hear what they would have to say to us, I bet they could really put alot of owners in "the state of shock!"


----------



## Sandy S. (Mar 10, 2004)

Maybe they will throw Charlie in on the deal when you go to pick them up. If they do take them up on the offer and try to find Charlie a good home where his feet will be taken care of and hopefully he will get the attention he needs.

Our first donkey which was suppose to be a mini, well I guess she is just right at the heighth limit. Didn't want to get her because we were wanting a donkey no bigger that 32". Well she had this horrible thing on her ear, her ear couldn't even stand up, it was bigger than an egg. The guy said the jacks had been biting her and that was what it was from. Well I felt sorry for her asked if he would take $250 for her and he accepted my offer. She was supposedly bred back, she still had an 8 month old jenny on her side, they hadn't weaned her yet. So hubby and this gentleman (?) had to pick her up to get her into the trailer. (Jenny baby didn't go with package of course). Asked right before we left what her name was and he said "I just call them all donkey" He had about 20.

Took her to the vet first thing, the growth on her ear was cancerous but the vet was able to remove all of it. Said to keep an eye on it for about a year to make sure it doesn't start coming back. And thank goodness it hasn't. Cost more for the vet bill than my deal with him. But at least she is in a better place. Still hoping for a hinny some day from her.

We are now up to 3. Nellie Belle, Jake (Gelded now, her son) and Willow

Meet Nellie Belle. And if you can't see Nellie was letting one of our baby goats nurse. (sorry about the mess but this lot has been cleaned up since then and the shed taken down)






Bigger Picture of Nellie Belle

Jake as a youngen he is now almost 3






Jake Bigger Picture

And of course our newest Willow






bigger picture of Willow


----------



## bear (Mar 10, 2004)

I am so glad you have the donkeys now and they have a good home. It sounds like you got a good deal. I hope they do decide to let you have Charlie too. It sounds like you are going to enjoy having them and I am sure they will like there new home. Bear/Kay


----------



## Jim Guerin (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the good thoughts on the donks! I will ask about Charley. And I have decided that if she does not sell him, I will do my damdest to have him taken from her. Sure, he may have feed and water, shelter under trees. He will have the barn when the girls are gone. There is no reason she should not have his feet taken care of. Karen said ' maybe with this money, Gladys can have his feet trimmed.' She didnt do anything for any of the donks in the nearly year she had them, so I wont hold my breath.

Charley was at the end of his paddock, up a hill. When I called him, he couldnt get to me fast enough. He wanted to run, but couldnt. I know his feet hurt too much to do that.

I will be bringing my new girls home this Friday. I got my hay today, so that should hold me till the new hay is put up around these parts.

I have five other donk girls. Tequila is expecting soon



And Bonnie is due sometime in Aug.

Jim Guerin


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Jim, I am so excited for you that you will be bringing the new girls home...of course you know ..we cant wait to see the pics! Good Luck with Charlie, he sure needs someone like you!


----------

